# [Portage/gcc] impossible de compiler quoi que ce soit !!!

## MrCoYoTe

Bonsoir,

J'ai essayé de mettre à jour une gentoo que j'avais pas mis à jour depuis un bon moment. Celle-ci avait l'interface graphique gnome, j'ai voulu en faire un serveur et donc enlever tout ce qui est interface graphique... ce que j'ai réussi à faire. Le problème est lorsque je lance une mise à jour ou que j'émerge un paquet. La compilation bloque toujours sur checking C compiler. Par exemple là en essayant de faire la maj de world, portage essai de mettre à jour gettext voici tout les logs. Histoire de rien perdre sur la route.

```

ocalhost portage-2.1 # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: net-p2p/mldonkey-2.7.3

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 64) sys-devel/gettext-0.14.6 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking gettext-0.14.6.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gettext-0.14.6.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work

 * Removing useless C++ checks ...                                                                                    [ ok ] * Applying gettext-0.14.1-lib-path-tests.patch ...                                                                   [ ok ] * Applying gettext-0.14.1-without_java.patch ...                                                                     [ ok ] * Applying gettext-0.14.2-no-java-tests.patch ...                                                                    [ ok ] * Applying gettext-0.14.2-fix-race.patch ...                                                                         [ ok ]>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6 ...

QA Notice: USE Flag 'elibc_glibc' not in IUSE for sys-devel/gettext-0.14.6

 * econf: updating gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating gettext-0.14.6/gettext-tools/examples/hello-c++-kde/admin/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gettext-0.14.6/gettext-tools/examples/hello-c++-kde/admin/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-java --without-included-gettext --enable-nls --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

configure: configuring in autoconf-lib-link

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--without-java' '--without-included-gettext' '--enable-nls' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe' 'CXXFLAGS=-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe' 'EMACS=no' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  gettext-0.14.6.ebuild, line 69:   Called econf '--without-java' '--without-included-gettext' '--enable-nls'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Fichier  config.log 

```

This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by configure, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --without-java --without-included-gettext --enable-nls --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = localhost

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Sat Jan 28 15:40:01 CET 2006

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm)

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1386: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1441: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1452: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1495: result: yes

configure:1560: checking for gawk

configure:1576: found /bin/gawk

configure:1586: result: gawk

configure:1596: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1616: result: yes

configure:1801: checking build system type

configure:1819: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1827: checking host system type

configure:1841: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:2316: creating ./config.status

## ---------------------- ##

## Running config.status. ##

## ---------------------- ##

This file was extended by config.status, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  CONFIG_FILES    =

  CONFIG_HEADERS  =

  CONFIG_LINKS    =

  CONFIG_COMMANDS =

  $ ./config.status

on localhost

config.status:674: creating Makefile

configure:3186: configuring in autoconf-lib-link

configure:3303: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--without-java' '--without-included-gettext' '--enable-nls' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe' 'CXXFLAGS=-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe' 'EMACS=no' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=/dev/null --srcdir=.

configure:3308: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXCPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value='-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_EMACSLOADPATH_set=

ac_cv_env_EMACSLOADPATH_value=

ac_cv_env_EMACS_set=set

ac_cv_env_EMACS_value=no

ac_cv_env_F77_set=

ac_cv_env_F77_value=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_FFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_GCJFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_GCJFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_GCJ_set=

ac_cv_env_GCJ_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/missing --run aclocal-1.9'

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/missing --run tar'

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/missing --run automake-1.9'

AWK='gawk'

CC=''

CFLAGS='-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe'

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX=''

CXXCPP=''

CXXFLAGS='-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe'

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS='-DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"gettext\" -DVERSION=\"0.14.6\" '

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EMACS='no'

EMACSLOADPATH=''

F77=''

FFLAGS=''

GCJ=''

GCJFLAGS=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/missing --run makeinfo'

PACKAGE='gettext'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

VERSION='0.14.6'

ac_ct_STRIP=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

exec_prefix='${prefix}'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/gettext-0.14.6/work/gettext-0.14.6/build-aux/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='mkdir -p --'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

subdirs=' autoconf-lib-link gettext-runtime gettext-tools'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

configure: exit 1

```

Merci beaucoup pour votre futur aide précieuse  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Alors voilà, plusieurs idée comme ça :

est ce que ton compilateur est bien configurer avec un profil correct ? (eselect compiler show ou quelque chose du genre)

Sinon, autre possibilité : fix_libtools.sh il faut préciser la version de ton ancien GCC (enfin, c'est si tu viens de faire une mise à jour de gcc)

Edit : pourrais tu donner tes cflags, ça peut venir d'une mauvaise configuration aussi

Enfin, y a un gros topic là dessus en anglais, tu peux p'tet y trouver ton bonheur s'il n'y a rien qui marche dans ce que j'ai proposé !

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-27486-highlight-compiler+executable.html

Un autre sujet intéressant en anglais :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474670-highlight-compiler+executable.html

Enfin un sujet en français aussi : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-181615-highlight-compiler+executable.html

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Ok j'avouerai que gcc c'est pas du tout mon domaine... et que je suis un peu noyer.

bref pour les CFFlags 

```

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

```

Je les ai pas touché mais jai controler au cas ou. Et le post en français m'a fait trouvé un bon bug 

```
localhost portage-2.1 # gcc -version

sh: /usr/bin/gcc-config: No such file or directory

gcc-config error: Could not get compiler binary path: No such file or directory

```

lol donc j'en déduis que gcc est pas configuré...  Je suis assez perdu dans ce domaine là :s 

EDIT: j'en déduis que j'ai pas le bin gcc-config mais le problème c'est que jpx rien compiler !!! que faire ?

Sinon j'ai trouvé ça 

```

localhost portage-2.1 # cat /etc/env.d/gcc/config

CURRENT=i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.5-20050130

```

Mais je sais vraiment pas quoi faire...

EDIT: voici mon make.conf apparament ça peut venir d'une erreur ailleurs que dans les CFLAGS

```
localhost portage-2.1 # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-qt -kde -gtk -gnome -X -gnome -KDE -qt3  hal howl -alsa apache2  pam ssl xml xml2 mysql mmx"

LINGUAS="fr fr_CH"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

Last edited by MrCoYoTe on Wed Jul 26, 2006 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

tu as testé l'installation de gcc-config ? j'sais pas s'il est compilé ce truc, c'est p'tet qu'un script  :Smile: 

tu peux aussi avoir ta version de gcc en utilisant portage pour voir quelle version est installée

genre emerge -pv gcc

----------

## MrCoYoTe

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fais en premier les logs ça px etre utile

```

ocalhost portage-2.1 # emerge gcc-config

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: net-p2p/mldonkey-2.7.3

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-devel/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/config.log

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1.ebuild, line 23:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Le fichier log

```

his file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by compiler-config configure 2.0.0_rc1, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59.  Invocation command line was

  $ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = localhost

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Sat Jan 28 15:40:01 CET 2006

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm)

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/local/sbin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1363: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1418: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1429: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1472: result: yes

configure:1537: checking for gawk

configure:1553: found /bin/gawk

configure:1563: result: gawk

configure:1573: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1593: result: yes

configure:1772: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:1788: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:1798: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2080: checking for C compiler version

configure:2083: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc --version </dev/null >&5

sh: /usr/bin/gcc-config: No such file or directory

gcc-config error: Could not get compiler binary path: No such file or directory

configure:2086: $? = 1

configure:2088: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v </dev/null >&5

sh: /usr/bin/gcc-config: No such file or directory

gcc-config error: Could not get compiler binary path: No such file or directory

configure:2091: $? = 1

configure:2093: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -V </dev/null >&5

sh: /usr/bin/gcc-config: No such file or directory

gcc-config error: Could not get compiler binary path: No such file or directory

configure:2096: $? = 1

configure:2119: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2122: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe   conftest.c  >&5

sh: /usr/bin/gcc-config: No such file or directory

gcc-config error: Could not get compiler binary path: No such file or directory

configure:2125: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

|

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "compiler-config"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "compiler-config"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.0.0_rc1"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "compiler-config 2.0.0_rc1"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "toolchain@gentoo.org"

| #define PACKAGE "compiler-config"

| #define VERSION "2.0.0_rc1"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

|

| int

| main ()

| {

|

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2164: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/missing --run aclocal-1.9'

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/missing --run tar'

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/missing --run automake-1.9'

AWK='gawk'

CC='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-Os -march=athlon-xp -pipe'

CONFIGURATION_DIR=''

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

ESELECT_MOD_DIR=''

EVALLIBEXEC_DIR=''

EXEEXT=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='${SHELL} $(install_sh) -c -s'

LDFLAGS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/missing --run makeinfo'

OBJEXT=''

PACKAGE='compiler-config'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='toolchain@gentoo.org'

PACKAGE_NAME='compiler-config'

PACKAGE_STRING='compiler-config 2.0.0_rc1'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='compiler-config'

PACKAGE_VERSION='2.0.0_rc1'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

USER_CONFIGURATION_DIR=''

VERSION='2.0.0_rc1'

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

configdir=''

datadir='/usr/share'

eselectmoddir=''

evallibexecdir=''

exec_prefix='NONE'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='/var/tmp/portage/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1/work/compiler-config-2.0.0_rc1/install-sh'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='mkdir -p --'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

userconfigdir=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE "compiler-config"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "toolchain@gentoo.org"

#define PACKAGE_NAME "compiler-config"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "compiler-config 2.0.0_rc1"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "compiler-config"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "2.0.0_rc1"

#define VERSION "2.0.0_rc1"

configure: exit 77

```

Et la version de gcc donné par portage 

```

*  sys-devel/gcc

      Latest version available: 4.1.1

      Latest version installed: 3.3.5.20050130-r1

      Size of files: 38,302 kB

      Homepage:      http://gcc.gnu.org/

      Description:   The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2.1

```

----------

## terminou

bonjour

j'ai le meme probleme que toi. Quoi que je compile j'ai les meme foutus plantages

!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  gcc-config-2.0.0_rc1.ebuild, line 23:   Called econf

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

Heeeeeeellp  :Sad: 

----------

## S_Oz

Moi je dirai que gcc il est casé!? ou alors c'est juste gcc-config?

Vous pouvez tester si gcc se lance:

```
gcc
```

Moi j'installerais un paquet binaire gcc (et/ou gcc-config) pour pouvoir réinstaller gcc.

[ma_vie]Moi j'ai casé une fois mon gcc en voulant suprimer une ancienne version. Et après plus de gcc   :Crying or Very sad: [/ma_vie]

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'ai eu un soucis avec avec la toolchain, moi c'était avec binutils sans quoi les bin ne peuvent se créer,  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477493-highlight-gcc.html

La conclusion est la même que S_Oz , si tu n'as pas deux bécanes identiques , va sur un binhost de gentoo et installes des paquets binaires pour récupérer ton système .

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_PORTAGE_BINHOST

                                                                       @+

----------

## terminou

pourquoi GCC sera cassé?

j'ai fait un emerge gcc car manquant apparement chez moi.

J'ai tapé la commande et cela me donne :

gcc: no input file

----------

## S_Oz

terminou ce n'étais qu'une vérification de base. La première erreur est 

```
error: C compiler cannot create executables
```

Mon avis est qu'il faut avoir des certitudes sur le compilateur.

Tu peux maintenant essayé de compiler un petit programme en c ou alors suis le lien de man in the hill.

----------

## man in the hill

En fait tu as une toolchain (binutils, gcc, glibc, gcc-config , etc...) fait un emerge --info et si il te manque un des éléments ton système block...Apparemment c'est gcc-config qu'il te manque ds la chaine, il suffit que tu ailles  récupérer  le binaire ds un binhost et tu l'installes et ton système répartira...ensuite tu emerges...

                                                                      @+

----------

## BuBuaBu

gcc-config est maintenant remplacé par eselect.

----------

## terminou

Donc en gros, que dois je faire ? je suis à l'ouest   :Sad: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> pourquoi GCC sera cassé?
> 
> j'ai fait un emerge gcc car manquant apparement chez moi.
> 
> J'ai tapé la commande et cela me donne :
> ...

 

GCC peut etre cassé pour differentes raisons, entre autre un simple emerge gcc alors qu'on passe d'un gcc 3 a 4 par exemple, ca ne suffit pas.

Mais avant de crier au loup essaye deja un 

```
gcc -v
```

 qui devrait te dire de jolies choses , si ce n'est pas le cas , c'est embetant.

GCC est "slotté" c'est a dire que tu peux avoir plusieurs versions simultanément installées.

Auparavant on changeait de version a l'aide de gcc-config : 

```
Gentoo ryo # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0 *

```

maintenant , eselect est sur le point de remplacer gcc-config.

Quand tu auras verifié , et si tu as changé de version, il te faudra recompiler le systeme entier :

```
emerge -e systeme && emerge -e world
```

 au miminum ( perso j'emerge 2x le systeme et ensuite world.)

la premiere passe reconstruis tout ton systeme avec gcc-4.1, mais dans un ordre un peu bizarre, donc il faut faire une deuxieme passe, le systeme etant inclu dans le world , tu es assuré de tout reconstruire.

Si tu veux plus d'infos , il te faut te renseigner sur ce qu'est la toolchain et comment ca fonctionne.

----------

## terminou

MErci pour ces infos

Pour GCC j'ai la version 3.4.6.

je suis en train de faire un emerge system.

j'ai 121 dépendances... à suivre le temps de compiler

Edit : ARf zut de crotte ca plante aussi...  :Sad: 

----------

## ryo-san

si tu n'as que cette version le probleme vient d'ailleurs et le emerge -e systeme n'est pas nécessaire.

C'est toujours le meme message d'erreur ?

----------

## terminou

en tapant gcc-config j'ai 5 entrées

1/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

2/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

3/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

4/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

5/i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp

Oui ca plante toujours avec les meme codes erreurs sur le package qui est en cours de compile.

aie aie aie ça sent le FORMAT C: SI CA CONTINUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEE   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

je croyais que tu n'avais pas gcc-config sur ton système ? 

Tu peux compiler alors, quel paquet qui pose problème ?

[EDIT] regarde ici http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml#doc_chap5 , tu trouveras qques infos à mon avis intéressante...[/EDIT]

----------

## terminou

et bien je ne l'avais pas.. donc j'ai fait un emerge gcc pensant que c'etait le pb.. mais ca n'a rien changé

Pour l'instant si je fais emerge -dup world ou system ca bloque sur sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r3

blablablabla called stack : etc.....

j'ai effacé tout le repertoire /var/tmp/portage etc.... mais rien y fait.

je regarderai ton lien demain car l'heure c'est l'heure......  :Smile: 

----------

## ryo-san

j'me rend compte qu'on a carrement squatté le post de mr coyote   :Embarassed: 

dsl   :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

En plus on sait basé sur les logs de Mr CoYote...Cela serait plus simple d'ouvrir un autre poste avec tout pleins d'infos comme emerge --info et coller bien au-dessus du plantage ! Et j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est pas le même problème ...

Dsl Mr CoYote   :Exclamation:   :Confused:  ...

Terminou , quand tu fais une maj , tu peux tjrs sauter un paquet pour continuer ta maj :

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

 et ensuite régler le problème...Tu devrais après la maj peut-être passer en gcc-4.1.1. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml#doc_chap1

                                                       @+

----------

## xelif

lut

essaie ca ca avait marché pour moi

```

gcc-config 1

emerge sync

emerge metadata

emerge -uaDNv  system

emerge -av depclean

revdep-rebuild -v

dispatch-conf
```

sinon essayer 

```
ldconfig
```

ou encore si tu fais sans le vouloir une install de python ou de perl

```
python-updater

perl-cleaner allmodules
```

en un an j'a eu un tas de pb avec gc et ces quelques commandes on en general remis ma gentoo a compiler correctement

sinon si c'est un pb avec python  :Wink:  il existe un script qui te recupere les message de portage ( disant de faire python-updater par exemple ) 

il existe un script http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/portlog-info tu rajoute 

```
PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage" 
```

 dans ton make.conf puis tu reemerge portage et c'est reglé tu peux executer le script ( ne pas oublier le chmod +x portlog-info.sh pour qu'il soit executable)

----------

## terminou

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> En plus on sait basé sur les logs de Mr CoYote...Cela serait plus simple d'ouvrir un autre poste avec tout pleins d'infos comme emerge --info et coller bien au-dessus du plantage ! Et j'ai bien l'impression que ce n'est pas le même problème ...
> 
> Dsl Mr CoYote    ...
> 
> Terminou , quand tu fais une maj , tu peux tjrs sauter un paquet pour continuer ta maj :
> ...

 

Ba si c'est le meme probleme que Monsieur Coyotte. Jai créeé un autre post mais bon un modo etait aussi d'accord pour que je scouatte le topic   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## terminou

 *xelif wrote:*   

> lut
> 
> essaie ca ca avait marché pour moi
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je testerai ca demain matin...merci pour le tuyau

----------

## terminou

Bon  ca ne marche pas la methode de xelif. ca plante au meme endroit. je suis en cours de test la mathode de man in the hill

----------

## terminou

Et zuuuuuuuutt. 

ca bloque aussi (j'ai pu compiler quelques packages)

ERROR : sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1/work/groff-1.19.2-r1 failed

Call Stack:

ebuild.sh, line 1539: Called dyn_compile

blablabl            939: Called src_compile

Bref toujours les meme codes erreurs mais pour un autre package....

Format C: ?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

salut

format c: tu peux oublier maintenant, 

Si un jour tu dois tout virer , tu rebootes sur le livecd, montes tes partitions et 

```
rm -fr /
```

Mais avant d'en arriver la : 

 *Quote:*   

> va sur un binhost de gentoo et installes des paquets binaires pour récupérer ton système .
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Using_PORTAGE_BINHOST
> 
> 

 

Man in the hill t'as donné la reponse , je ne vois plus que cette solution.

----------

## terminou

merci maisj e crois que je vais abandonner car ca me gave... je vais refaire une install clean et pis voila.

Merci de vos conseils a bientot

----------

## terminou

Y a un truc que je ne capte pas. J'ai exactement le meme probleme sur mon PC à la maison avec une Gentoo 64bits.

localhost ~ # emerge -Du world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/php-5.1.4-r4 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking auxfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking miscfile checksums  :Wink: 

>>> checking php-5.1.4.tar.bz2  :Wink: 

>>> checking php-patchset-5.1.4-r5.tar.bz2  :Wink: 

 * Determining SAPI(s) to build

 *   Enabled  SAPI: cli

 *   Disabled SAPI: cgi

 *   Enabled  SAPI: apache

 *   Enabled  SAPI: apache2

 *

 * If this package fails with a fatal error about Apache2 not having

 * been compiled with a compatible MPM, this is normally because you

 * need to toggle the 'threads' USE flag.

 *

 * If 'threads' is off, try switching it on.

 * If 'threads' is on, try switching it off.

 *

 * USE flag msql enables support for software not present in Portage!

 *

 * This ebuild will continue, but if you haven't already installed the

 * software required to satisfy the list above, this package will probably

 * fail to compile later on.

 * *DO NOT* file bugs about compile failures or issues you're having

 * when using one of those flags, as we aren't able to support them.

 * |=|=|=|=|=|=| You are on your own if you use them! |=|=|=|=|=|=|

 *

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking php-5.1.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/php-5.1.4-r4/work

>>> Unpacking php-patchset-5.1.4-r5.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/php-5.1.4-r4/work

 * Applying php5.1.4-multilib-search-path.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   php5-imap-symlink.patch ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   php5-iodbc-config.patch ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *   php5-prefork-peruser-itk.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   php5-soap_persistence_session.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   php5-with-iodbc.patch ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   php5.1.4-apache_merge_config.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-bz2_fixes.patch ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-cgi_envvar_shortening.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-cli_inputtime.patch ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-curl_openbasedir_checks.patch ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-error_log_sf_bypass.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-fastcgi_buffer_fixes.patch ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-file_exists_sf_fix.patch ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-libgd_colormap_size.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-libxml_memleak.patch ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-mysql-readmycnf.patch ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-mysqli-readmycnf.patch ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-oci8_fixes.patch ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-pdo_mysql-readmycnf.patch ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-phpinfo_array.patch ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   php5.1.4-realpath_cache_fix.patch ...                                              

....

....

checking for IMAP support... no

checking for IMAP Kerberos support... no

checking for IMAP SSL support... no

checking for Informix support... no

checking for InterBase support... no

checking for LDAP support... no

checking for LDAP Cyrus SASL support... no

checking whether to enable multibyte string support... no

checking whether to enable multibyte regex support... yes

checking for external libmbfl... no

checking for mcrypt support... yes

checking for libmcrypt version... >= 2.5.6

checking for mcrypt_module_open in -lmcrypt... yes

checking for mhash support... no

checking whether to include mime_magic support... no

checking for MING support... no

checking for mSQL support... yes

checking mSQL version... 1.0

checking for MSSQL support via FreeTDS... no

checking for MySQL support... yes

checking for specified location of the MySQL UNIX socket... /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

checking for MySQL UNIX socket location... /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

checking for mysql_close in -lmysqlclient... no

checking for mysql_error in -lmysqlclient... no

configure: error: mysql configure failed. Please check config.log for more information.

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.1.4-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  php-5.1.4-r4.ebuild, line 167:   Called src_compile_normal

  php-5.1.4-r4.ebuild, line 317:   Called php5_1-sapi_src_compile

  php5_1-sapi.eclass, line 572:   Called die

!!! configure failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

En faisant un emerge --skipfisrt -Du world , j'ai reussi à mettre mon system à jour sauf ce foutu paquet qui posera probleme à chaque emerge -Du world

Y a vraiment un pb quelque part nan? J'ai essayé aussi les méthodes si dessus et ca change que dalle  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xelif

ptete un probleme de paquet mais a mon avis ca vient de gcc....

essaie de regarder le how to pour mettre gcc a jour ( ce qui a normalement été fait lors de ton emerge world ) quand j'avais eu ce problème, les commandes que je t'ai marqué avait recupéré mon systeme... et je l'avoue ca fait un moment que je n'ai pas fait de MAJ ( va falloir que je le fasse je suis pas encore sous Xorg 7   :Embarassed:  )

----------

